# Wood won't sink! ARRGH!!!



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

screw it to a piece of slate and bury it in the substrate.


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

It's going to be moss-covered so I want to be able to remove it rather easily. Also, its home is well-planted, I don't want to dig everything up.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Heavy metal stainless steel (or titanium if you can) screws, so it will be pulled down. No need to dig around and it will keep the wood down.


----------



## dertotschlager (Jul 20, 2011)

I had a large piece of wood that I put in my tank, It wouldn't sink, I didn't boil it.. Solution?? I let it sit in my tank for over 2 months, now it sinks with no problem. If you have the time to wait or you don't mind it should eventually completely sink.


----------



## IxIBluepitIxI (Jan 25, 2011)

I've got a pretty big piece of "bog wood" in my planted tank it didn't sink when I boiled it for hours one side at a time what I finally ended up doing was getting some stainless steel screws drilling them into the back of the wood and buying some suction cups with hole that fit snugly over the screw heads this was meant to be a temporary fix but seeing that I've had the wood in my tank for months and yesterday I came home to a java moss wooden floating island I'd say it's going to be along time before it stops floating I'll take some pictures of the wood but the tanks in my profile if you want to have a look.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Agreed with the others, if you want to weight it down and it's just barely floating, screw some stainless screws into the buoyant part in an inconspicuous spot. You could try drilling a small hole or some small holes into it and boil it again first. I'd drill the holes in a location where I could later put screws if futher boiling didn't work.

Before you go nuts buying stainless screws and working on the thing, it might be worth finding out how many it will take to weight it down. Tie some regular screws or smaller nails (whatever you have handy in regular steel hardware) to the thing and see if you can sink it easily. If it floats with several screws attached, I'd work on getting it less buoyant before adding more weight, personally.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

jasonpatterson said:


> You could try drilling a small hole or some small holes into it and boil it again first. I'd drill the holes in a location where I could later put screws if futher boiling didn't work.


I'd try this method first, without question. Also, well placed lag bolts work much better than screws if the larger head can be hidden effectively (recessing the head and covering with brown silicone works fantastic).

It will take far less lag bolts than screws.

Good luck.


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

i had wood that would sink either lol so i wedged it between river rocks because i was doing a hardscape and it worked  my dwarf puffers love swimming though the gaps where the wood is wedged in there


----------



## dbLbogie (May 1, 2011)

I've been sinking a piece of wood for 8 weeks now. It's almost there, but not quite yet. The other pieces collected from that trip were sunk after a matter of days. Not sure why, it all looks like the same driftwood.


----------

